# Casting crab snare for Blue Crabs?



## willcfish (Jul 13, 2014)

I see a lot of articles about casting the baited snare rigs for Dungeness crab. Do they work for blue crab and are they legal in florida?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

From what I see in the *Florida Fishing Regulations* book, it is legal to take
*Florida Blue Crab* by hand, trap, hook-and-line. No spearing or puncturing the shell _whatsoever_.
I had to look up Crab Snare on YouTube to see what it actually is. I think that is a "back up North" thang.
So, harvesting Blue Crab with the snare appears to fall into the Hook-and-Line category, which is legal.
BUT !!! There are strict limits and restrictions on this species so it is a good idea to get a Regulations Book 
before you go get yourself into a bucket load of trouble. Florida has little tolerance for "ignorance of the law" excuses.
www.MyFWC.com/fishing/saltwater/Recreational/Blue-Crab


----------



## willcfish (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank You, I'll check out the regs for sure and ask at the bait shop when I get there also.


----------

